# Upcycled coffee-bag burlap sack ottoman



## hotsaus (May 15, 2012)

The first picture is the burlap sacks I found on Ebay. 

Second picture is the frame. I wanted to make it as light as possible, and the wood was left over from another project. The bottom "feet" is actually just left over pieces of hardwood flooring.

Third picture is the ottoman wrapped in black fabric.

Fourth, is with the batting and top (scrap wood and left over flooring again).


----------



## hotsaus (May 15, 2012)

First is the finished product. The scrap wood came from the wood work on the walls.

Second, just a little attention to detail.

Third, different angel.

Fourth, probably the best picture I have to show the "feet".

Firth, what inspired me to make this. The price tags on those is around $425

All in all, the project didnt cost me too much. The biggest purchase was the foam for the top (damn petrochemical products). Everything else was reused and essentially free. So foam @ $30 with a 40% off coupon, burlap sacks around $25 on Ebay. Fabric less then $15. So maybe $75 when everything was all said and done.


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

That's way cool. It turn out very nice.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

ha ha thats sweet. great idea.

Upholstery is something I want to try one of these days, a chair, bench, something. Your ottoman is pretty damn cool.


----------



## hotsaus (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. The sewing the cover was the hardest part. A few choice words were uttered at the sewing machine.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

clever------VERY clever


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

hotsaus said:


> Thanks for the compliments. The sewing the cover was the hardest part. A few choice words were uttered at the sewing machine.


I've tried a little sewing, had a outdoor canopy and the cover needed repair. I got through that repair somehow. However, I am always looking to expand within this hobby and work with wood, and other materials, fabric has got to happen soon.

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------

